# Gentoo Anno X Jubelthread :)

## ChrisJumper

Nur damit ihr das nicht verpasst, wann hat Gentoo bzw. euere Gentoo Systeme denn ein Jubiläum?

Mein System ist erst 2014 soweit und feiert dann 10 Jahre ohne Datenverlust und unlösbaren Störungen. Aber einige von Euch sind doch schon seit 2002 dabei? Leben Eure Systeme noch? oder habt ihr sie bei neuer Hardware immer neu aufgesetzt?

Dieser Thread ist der richtige Ort für kleine Geschichten rund um Gentoo.

----------

## fuchur

Hi

Ich glaube ich habe mein 10 Jähriges verpasst. Ich habe gerade mal in meine "/etc" geschaut. Irgend wann zwischen dem 10. Jul 2001 und 25. Mär 2002 

muss ich das System von dem ich gerade Poste installiert haben. Auf jeden fall finde ich aus diesem Zeitraum Dateien in den ich "rumgefingert" habe. Habe 

auch auf meinem Arbeitsrechner gentoo nur zwei mal installiert. Ein mal zum schauen und ca. 3-5 tage später ohne die Fehler die ich vorher gemacht habe.

Neu installiert habe ich danach nie mehr. Partition vergrösserungen oder bei Änderungen mit tar gepackt oder verschoben. Bei Prozessor wechseln vorher alles

neu gebaut mit  CFLAGS die bei beiden Prozessoren funktionieren nach wechsel noch mal mit CFLAGS für den neuen Prozessor. Habe aber auch schon

nach Plattencrash Backup einspielen müssen (ist für System nie älter als 1 Woche), oder aber weil ich gentoo kaputt repariert habe (2 - 3 mal)  :Smile: .

Hatte vorher immer RedHat benutzt. Gentoo kam dann auf einer neuen Partition hinzu. Nachdem ich dann gentoo öfter benutzt habe als RedHat, habe ich 

mich auch dann hier im Forum angemeldet (übrigens war das auch die Zeit als ich meine W2K Partition entsorgt habe). So dann kam auch noch eine Debian

Partition hinzu. Heute nutze ich zu ~80% gentoo ~15% debian und ~5% fedora. W2K nur noch in einer virtualen Maschine (aber auch nur wenn es sich

wirklich nicht vermeiden lässt, brauch es einfach nicht). 

EDIT

Hier ist noch die ausgedruckte Installationsanleitung die seit meiner Erstinstallation unter meiner Schreibtischunterlage liegt. (Die riecht auch wirklich so

wie sie aussieht  :Smile: ):

http://tinyurl.com/8hpnvgy

MfG

----------

## Max Steel

Angefangen habe ich mit Gentoo ja "erst" 2007 oder so ähnlich. Von dem her ist mein Jubiläum noch ne Weile, vorallem weil ich vor kurzem (dieses Jahr) mein Rechner neu aufgesetzt habe weil wegen Technologiewechsel in Bezug auf Partitionierung und Verschlüsselung ---> fand ich angemessen.

----------

## bell

Ich werde solch ein Jubiläum wohl nie feiern   :Sad:  , denn ich wechsle die Hardware öfter als 1x in 10 Jahren. Und neue Hardware nehme ich als Gelegenheit für einen Neu-Anfang also eine Neu-Installation von Gentoo. So werde ich die ggf. nicht mehr benötigten Konfigurationsdateien (zB. hal, baselayout-1 etc.) oder auch Müll im Home (wie zB. ~/.gnome2) los. Das muss man ja nicht ewig mit sich rumschleppen. Und ausserdem macht die Installation ja auch Spaß   :Cool:  .

Aktuelles System (War mal ein Weihnachtsgeschenk an mich selbst  :Wink: ):

```
$ genlop -l | head

 * sys-apps/portage

     Sun Dec 14 00:06:04 2008 >>> sys-apps/portage-2.1.4.5

     Sun Dec 14 00:06:12 2008 >>> app-admin/eselect-1.0.10

     Sun Dec 14 00:06:17 2008 >>> app-portage/cfg-update-1.8.2-r1

     Sun Dec 14 00:06:48 2008 >>> app-portage/eix-0.13.3-r1

     Sun Dec 14 00:11:00 2008 >>> sys-fs/udev-124-r1

     Sun Dec 14 00:11:05 2008 >>> sys-apps/baselayout-2.0.0

     Sun Dec 14 00:11:30 2008 >>> sys-apps/openrc-0.3.0-r1

     Sun Dec 14 00:17:02 2008 >>> sys-devel/bc-1.06.95
```

Wie die Zeit vergeht. Eigentlich wäre es wieder soweit. Aber irgend wie sehe ich gerade auch keinen Grund für einen Austausch des PC. Das System läuft noch wie am ersten Tag.

----------

## forrestfunk81

 *bell wrote:*   

> Und neue Hardware nehme ich als Gelegenheit für einen Neu-Anfang also eine Neu-Installation von Gentoo. 

 

Das handhab ich genauso. Die Gentoo Installation hält solange wie die Hardware, auf der sie installiert ist. Nur einmal hab ich aus Spiel- und Bastel-Trieb eine Installation auf nen neuen Rechner umgezogen.

----------

## py-ro

Naja, ich spiel die immer irgendwann kaputt...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## schmidicom

 *fuchur wrote:*   

> EDIT
> 
> Hier ist noch die ausgedruckte Installationsanleitung die seit meiner Erstinstallation unter meiner Schreibtischunterlage liegt. (Die riecht auch wirklich so
> 
> wie sie aussieht ):
> ...

 

So wie die aussieht will ich gar nicht erst wissen wie der Rest von deinem "Arbeitsplatz?" aussieht.  :Wink: 

Was hast du unter deiner Schreibtischunterlage sonst noch so gefunden?

----------

## Max Steel

möglicherweiße ja genausoalt *gg*

----------

## fuchur

Hi

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> 
> 
> So wie die aussieht will ich gar nicht erst wissen wie der Rest von deinem "Arbeitsplatz?" aussieht. 

 

Das wäre auch unverantwortlich von mir wenn andere das sehen würden. Schliesslich essen machen grade wenn Sie im Forum lesen  :Smile: .

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Was hast du unter deiner Schreibtischunterlage sonst noch so gefunden?

 

Eigentlich nur ausgedruckte Dateien für meine Rechner falls ich eine Hardware Crash habe (fdisk -l, mdadm.conf, dmcrypt usw.).

Und noch ein ganz altes ausgedrucktes Blatt mit Unix befehlen (pwd, cd, chown usw.) aus den Anfängen meiner Linux zeit (aber das

willst du nicht sehen  :Smile: ). Und noch ein paar mir unbekannte Lebensformen, jedenfalls Läuft meine Schreibtischauflage Nachts immer 

wider auf den Platz wo die hingehört wenn sie beim Arbeiten verrutscht ist.

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> möglicherweiße ja genausoalt *gg*

 

Nein. Das Mobiliar/Schreibtischzubehör um meine Computer ist mindestens doppelt so alt sprich gut eingearbeitet.

MfG

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

>  *fuchur wrote:*   EDIT
> 
> Hier ist noch die ausgedruckte Installationsanleitung die seit meiner Erstinstallation unter meiner Schreibtischunterlage liegt. (Die riecht auch wirklich so
> 
> wie sie aussieht ):
> ...

 Ein angebissenes "Raider" ?  :Very Happy: 

Ich habe auch immer neu installiert auf neuer Hardware. "Umziehen" tun dann nur (streng!) ausgewählte Inhalte aus /home/ (und was ich dabei schon vergessen habe mitzunehmen...   :Rolling Eyes:  ), sowie /root und /etc.

Ich _habe_ zu Hause noch ein altes ThinkPad mit Pentium Pro 233MHz CPU, das war mein erster Gentoo-Rechner aus 2003. Aber da das Display seit Jahren kaputt ist, finde ich nicht, dass das zählt. Läuft ja nicht mehr.

----------

## misterjack

```
mrjack@misterjack ~ $ genlop -l | head 

 * sys-apps/portage

     Thu Dec  7 12:37:09 2006 >>> sys-apps/portage-2.1.1-r2
```

Das wird wohl nix mit 10-jähriges, wenn demnächst mit neuer Hardware ein 64bit Gentoo Einzug hält. Das setze ich der Einfachheit halber dann neu auf  :Smile: 

----------

## Randy Andy

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   Was hast du unter deiner Schreibtischunterlage sonst noch so gefunden? 
> 
> Ein angebissenes "Raider" ? 

 

Ja früher, als es dort womöglich deponiert wurde hieß es noch so, doch nun, nach dem Loslösen der Schreibtischunterlage heißt es plötzlich Twix   :Wink:  (SCNR fuchur, nicht persönlich nehmen, passte gerade so gut).

Man Leute, wie die Zeit vergeht  :Wink: 

Mit dem Jubiläum bei mir das dauert leider noch, weil ich in meinem früheren Leben viel zu viel Zeit mit DOS und M$-Systemen verplempert habe.

Gruß, Andy.

----------

## SkaaliaN

Morgen ist es drei Jahre installiert  :Smile: 

Allerdings werde ich bald die HW tauschen und dann auch mal frisch installieren. Allein schon wegen den ganzen Altlasten.

LG

----------

## Yamakuzure

Ich weiß nicht. Auf moderner Hardware geht es doch fast schon schneller das System einmal sauber neu aufzusetzen als ein altes umzuziehen, oder? Aber das mag sicher auch subjektiv sein, mein Gefühl, weil ich den Kisten so gerne beim emergen zuschaue.  :Wink: 

----------

## bell

 *Quote:*   

> Aber das mag sicher auch subjektiv sein, mein Gefühl, weil ich den Kisten so gerne beim emergen zuschaue. 

 So geht es mir auch. Und aus dieser Sicht macht Gentoo nicht mehr so viel spaß wie früher. Der Kompilier-Vorgang läuft zu schnell durch und dann ist der Spaß vorbei   :Crying or Very sad: 

Wo OpenOffice früher 8 Stunden Spaß zu bieten hatte, auf dem neuen System reicht der Spaß mit LibreOffice für weniger als eine Stunde  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Randy Andy

 *bell wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Aber das mag sicher auch subjektiv sein, mein Gefühl, weil ich den Kisten so gerne beim emergen zuschaue.  
> 
> So geht es mir auch. 

 

+1, das ja auch der Grund warum ich damals vehement gegen die Standard-Einstellung von 

```
EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--quiet-build=y

```

 gevoted hatte.  :Wink: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-901858-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-quietbuild-start-0.html

Wie soll man denn so neue User für Gentoo begeistern  :Rolling Eyes: 

 *bell wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Und aus dieser Sicht macht Gentoo nicht mehr so viel spaß wie früher. Der Kompilier-Vorgang läuft zu schnell durch und dann ist der Spaß vorbei  
> 
> Wo OpenOffice früher 8 Stunden Spaß zu bieten hatte, auf dem neuen System reicht der Spaß mit LibreOffice für weniger als eine Stunde 

 

Was nimmst Du denn auch so schnelle Hardware, ts, ts, ts, selber schuld.

Wir wissen nicht was ihr freundlicher Bulle oder Kuh empfielt, ich empfehle bei chronischer Langeweile: emerge -e system world   :Wink: 

Alternativen: Handbremse anziehen (runtertakten), bedarf aber leider der Vorbereitung im BIOS.

Ja, das waren früher noch Zeiten, als man dafür noch eine separate TURBO-Taste außen am Rechner hatte, um ihn "on the fly" runtertakten zu können  :Laughing: 

Immer wieder schön: Einfach zum Spaß oder Zeitvertreib mal ne fette DE auf uralt Hardware kompilieren.

Vielleicht demnächst auch schön: Auf'm Smartphone, Gentoo mit einem vernünftigen GUI mit Touch-Unterstützung kompilieren, oder auf'm Raspberry oder, oder, oder.

Entdecke die Möglichkeiten und denkt immer daran: "Gut Ding braucht Weile"

Humorvollen Gruß, Andy.

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *Randy Andy wrote:*   

>  *bell wrote:*    *Quote:*   Aber das mag sicher auch subjektiv sein, mein Gefühl, weil ich den Kisten so gerne beim emergen zuschaue.  
> 
> So geht es mir auch.  
> 
> +1, das ja auch der Grund warum ich damals vehement gegen die Standard-Einstellung von 
> ...

 

Sofern dieser in diesem Jahrhundert noch ankommt.... Ich warte schon ewig!

----------

## schmidicom

Ich habe bei mir noch ein Gentoo gefunden das im September 2009 zum letzten mal komplett neu aufgesetzt wurde:

http://www.aopen.de/products_detail.aspx?auno=2199

Das Ding steht inzwischen als Fileserver bei meinem Vater herum aber anno dazumal benutzte ich es als privaten WoW-Server.  :Wink: 

----------

## bell

```
Vielleicht demnächst auch schön: Auf'm Smartphone, Gentoo mit einem vernünftigen GUI mit Touch-Unterstützung kompilieren, oder auf'm Raspberry oder, oder, oder.
```

Nicht träumen! Tun!. Hab mal aus Langeweile ein Gentoo auf meinem ausrangierten HTC Wizard installiert. Mit dem Linwizard-Kernel war das Ding sogar bootbar. Das Experiment hatte ich jedoch aufgegeben, nachdem schon die zweite SD-Karte nicht mehr mitmachen wollte  :Sad: 

Ein anderes Experiment: NSLU2 (hcx=Besitzer des Gerätes, dyle versucht die Gentoo-Installation auf den 2005+2008-er Stage Basis und ich auf CrossDev-vorbereiteten aktuellen Basis) 

Gentoo installieren macht Spaß! Und deswegen wird keine Installation bei mir 10 Jahre halten.

----------

## Randy Andy

 *Amaranth wrote:*   

> Sofern dieser (Rasperry) in diesem Jahrhundert noch ankommt.... Ich warte schon ewig!

 

Tja, die Ersten werden die letzten sein, wie's scheint. Ein Bekannter aus 'ner LUG hat schon 7 Stück und bot davon beim letzten Treffen einige zum Verkauf an (Neu, verpackt).

Er nannte auch irgend eine Quelle (Webshop) hier in Germany, hab den Namen aber nicht mehr auf'm Schirm.

 *bell wrote:*   

> Nicht träumen! Tun!

 

Ey Bell, ich abe gar kein Smartphone  :Wink: 

Schmidicom, All.

Ich habe auch noch die Ein- oder Andere exotische ältere Hardware die nur darauf wartet mit Gentoo bestückt zu werden - Kommt Zeit...

Meine älteste Gentoo-Installation ist halt von Mitte 2007. 

Die 10 Jahre voll zu kriegen wird wohl eher an der Lebensdauer bzw. Einsatzdauer der Hardware scheitern, als am BS. 

Schließlich hab ich bisher Gentoo auf jeder Kiste immer nur genau einmal installieren müssen, so wie es sein soll.

Ein WinXY hätte ich in der gleichen Zeit vermutlich schon 5x neu installiert.

Gruß, Andy.

----------

## fuchur

Hi

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

> Ich weiß nicht. Auf moderner Hardware geht es doch fast schon schneller das System einmal sauber neu aufzusetzen als ein altes umzuziehen, oder? Aber das mag sicher auch subjektiv sein, mein Gefühl, weil ich den Kisten so gerne beim emergen zuschaue. 

 

Da muss ich dir was mich betrifft aber widersprechen. Für mich heisst neu aufsetzen das ich jede Datei in /etc/ gelesen und auch editiert habe wenn nötig.

Auch jedes Programm habe ich bei einem Desktop einmal gestartet und eingerichtet auch die die ich nur sehr selten benutze, es gibt nämlich für mich eigentlich

nichts schlimmeres als ein Programm zu starten was ich gerade benötige und das ist dann nicht eingerichtet. Wenn ich meine Rechner benutze dann hat das

Betriebssystem und die Programme auch so zu funktionieren wie ich es erwarte. Auch besitze ich z.B. auf meine Rechner einige Scripte/cron's die z.B meine

Rechner aufräume (logs rotieren oder entferne wenn zu alt usw.) und die sind über 10 Jahre gewachsen. 

Habe gerade ein neuen Linuxdist in den letzten Wochen aufgesetzt (Mint, und wen es interessiert, Optisch schön gemacht aber von der Stabilität bzw. den Bugs ein

reiner Schrothaufen. Mint ist für mich ein Parade Beispiel warum sich Linux nie auf dem Desktop durchsetzen wir, total verbugt und instabil und das ist die Top Dist

laut distrowatch.com). Achso, ich schweife ab, was ich eigentlich sagen wollt ich habe in den Wochen so ca. 50 - 70 Stunde mit dem Kompletten einrichten 

verbracht (so wie ich neu aufsetzen verstehe) und für mich gibt es eigentlich nix langweiligeres als alles neu einzurichten.

MfG

----------

## Randy Andy

Fuchur,

was deinen Widerspruch Yamakuzure gegenüber betrifft schließe ich mich an.

Auch mir war es stets zu Mühselig bei neuen Installationen jedes mal alles wieder auf's neue konfigurieren zu müssen. 

Deshalb hab ich meine System innerhalb der gleichen Architektur-Famile meist geclont, make.conf und kernel an die neue Hardware angepasst.

Einmal alles rekompiliert, fertig ist die Laube.

Wechselt man die Architektur geht clonen freilich nicht mehr. Dann halt wie gewohnt erst mal das Grundsystem installieren mit stage 3 und portage-tree.

Man kann sich aber viel Konfigurationsaufwand sparen, indem man später die alten(geänderten) .config Dateien seines bestehenden Systems (auch Architektur inkompatible) und das worldfile in das neue System kopiert (überschreibt).

Welche das sind kriegt findet man z.B. so heraus:

```
qcheck -a | grep /etc/ | grep MD5
```

 nicht enthalten make.conf, kernel.conf worldfile, shadow suite dateien etc. Von haber immer gut eine rekursive Sicherung von /etc zur Hand zu haben  :Wink: 

Kernel + make.conf anpassen, wieder emerge -e system world machen, fertig. 

Von der üblichen Wartezeit und ggf. kleinem Bugfixing mal abgesehen.

Alles natürlich vorausgesetzt die pesönlichen Anforderungen auf beiden Systemen sind gleich geblieben.

Ist aber im Grunde ja auch egal wie man's macht, der Weg ist das Ziel und nur das Ergebnis Zählt am Ende, gelle.  :Wink: 

But now, for something completely different. 

Mint betreffend:

Dachte immer das wär ein System das man Linux-Einsteigern empfehlen könnte. Auf was für Bugs/Probleme/instabilitäten bist du denn so gestoßen, fuchur?

Hab mal vo ca. 1/2 Jahr einem Kollegen unter Mint helfen sollen seinen UMTS-Stick zu konfigurieren, und war angenehm überrascht dass er schon unterstützt wurde und wirklich nur noch Zugangskonfiguration benötigte, sonst hatte ich aber keine weiteren Erfahrungen damit gemacht.

Gruß, Andy.

----------

## bell

Mein letztes System begann noch mit baselayout-1. Dh. da schlummerten noch einige Konfigurationsdateien unter /etc die man nicht mehr benötigt. Daher machte ich eine neu-Installation. Ich will ja kein Schrott mitnehmen von den deinstallierten Programmen (Baselayout-1, Hal etc.).

Natürlich erfinde ich das Rad nicht jedesmal neu. Ich entpacke die letzte Datensicherung in ein Verzeichnis und bei Bedarf übernehme ich auch was daraus für das neue System. Was mir aufgefallen ist: es gab auf dem alten System Probleme, die dann nach der neu-Einrichtung des neuen Systems nicht mehr auftreten. Somit muss ich auch keine Workarounds in das neue System schleppen. Vermutlich hätte ich diese Probleme mitgeschleppt, wenn ich das System umgezogen hätte.

----------

## fuchur

Hi

 *Randy Andy wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> ...
> 
> Mint betreffend:
> ...

 

Alles werde ich aus dem Gedächtnis nicht mehr zusammen bekommen. Kann das aber mal update wenn ich Mint mal wider gebootet habe. Fange wir mal mit

der Installation an. Meine Systeme liegen immer auf einem Software Raid0. Aber leider unterstützt das der Installer nicht. Heisst Livecd booten  dann 

"atp-get install mdadm" als nächstes raid für Livesytem "mdadm --scan .... usw". So und nun lässt uns der Installer auch auf mdX installieren. Wir wähle dann

in dem Installer wo wir was installiert habe wollen und ob wir die Partition auch formatieren möchte. Wenn wir dann in dem eigentlich recht langer Partitions Auswahl

die Harken gemacht habe und auf Ok drücken fängt dieser ohne nachfrage an sofort die Partitionen zu formatieren und zu installieren. Das habe ich bei noch

keine Grafischen Installer gehabt. Es kam immer ein Dialog das folgende Partitionen formatiert werden und das dann mit dem Installieren begonnen wird wenn

Ok gedrückt wird.

Nu ja irgend wann war dann die Installation abgeschlossen das hiess dann für mich Installer schliessen und nicht rebooten. Neue installation chrooten mdadm 

installieren, Module für initrd anpassen und initrd updaten usw. So nun durfte ich neu booten.

Dann besitze ich verschlüsselte Partitionen. Kein Problem dachte ich. Also "/etc/crypttab" angepasst ist ja Debian. Und wider ein Satz mit X. Leider benutzt Mint

Plymouth und das kann leider nicht mit "keyscript=" in crypttab umgehen. Das heisst für mich wenn ich "keyscript=" in crypttab für die erste Partition benutze

wird das auch für jede weitere Partition aufgerufen obwohl ich dort überhaupt keins eingetragen hab einschliesslich Password eingabe. Ich gebe nun also 6 mal das

gleich Password in einer Schleife ein um meine Partitionen zu entschlüsseln oder ich drücke mit leerem Password 3 mal enter, komme dann nach Aufforderung "m"

zu drücken in eine busybox Konsole und nach Eingabe des root passwords kann ich dann mit "/etc/init.d/cryptdisks restart" meine Platten entschlüsseln so wie

es in "/etc/crypttab" eingetragen ist. Um das zu beheben müsste ich mir eine neuer Kernel ohne plymouth bauen (abschalten in der initrd ist nicht möglich da er

das durch upstart vorher automatisch startet oder aber ich wühle mich durch "/lib/cryptsetup/cryptdisks.functions" und versuche den Fehler beheben.

Installiert hatte ich mir Mint um mir mal Mate genauer anzuschauen und die entwicklung beim "Hersteller" zu beobachten. Reines Chaos. mate-keyring geht nicht.

Man wird regelmässig nach Passwörtern gefragt. ~/.Xmodmap wird nicht geladen. Es erscheint zwar der Dialog das ~/.Xmodmap gefunden wurde und ob man

diese laden möchte aber es tut sich nichts. Also autostart probiert "xmodmap ~/.Xmodmap". Wider nicht. Also xterm. "xmodmap .Xmodmap" eingegeben. Geht

auch, aber leider nur für 2-5 Minuten dann funktionieren die Keys aus .Xmodmap nicht mehr? rhythmbox und auch andere Player stürzen regelmässig ab.

Bei Rechts klick auf Desktop das Menu von Nemo Cajy oder Nautilus das ist egal erscheint auch nur wenn es Lust hat. Hinzu kommt bei den Plugins für die zuvor 

genanten Programmen die sind alle gleichmässig auf alle drei verteilt keiner hat alle was dem eine hat fehlen dem andern.

Als nächstes mal cinnamon angeschaut. Einig Einstellungen im Kontrollzentrum vorgenommen, auf einmal ging auf dem Desktop nix mehr (Maus liess sich noch 

bewegen). Xserver abgeschossen neu angemeldet das gleiche. Also alles in ~./  gesucht was cinnamon hiess und gelöscht und ich kam auch wider in "cinnamon".

Regelmässig Soundkarten auf volle Lautstärke trotz "autospawn = no" in /etc/pulse/client.conf, da darf man kein schwaches Herz habe.

Da war noch mehr habe aber auch nun genug geschrieben (keine Lust mehr).

MfG

----------

## Randy Andy

Danke fuchur,

für deine umfangreiche Zusammenfassung.

Ist in meine Augen nie verkehrt über den Tellerrand zu schauen um zu sehen was andere Distros so treiben.

Manchmal sieht man dort etwas das einem gefällt und baut es darauf hin dann einfach in sein Gentoo ein   :Wink: 

Seit Gentoo sind solche und andere Begehrlichkeiten für mich kein Grund mehr die Distro zu wechseln und sich wieder in ein neues System einfinden zu müssen.

Das kostet unterm Strich mehr Zeit als sich einmal in Gentoo einzuarbeiten und bietet doch immer nur einen Bruchteil von Gentoo's Möglichkeiten.

Seither ist Distro-hopping für mich passé.

----------

## Yamakuzure

@Fuchur & Randy: Tut mir leid, ich hätte mich vielleicht selber zitieren sollen, dann wären eure "Ich-widersprech-dem-Vollhonk"-Texte nicht notwendig gewesen.

Ich Entschuldige mich hiermit also vielmals und hole das Versäumte nach: *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

> (...)"Umziehen" tun dann nur (streng!) ausgewählte Inhalte aus /home/ (und was ich dabei schon vergessen habe mitzunehmen...   ), sowie /root und /etc.

 da ist also nichts mit "alles neu einrichten" o.Ä. ok?  :Wink: 

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *Randy Andy wrote:*   

>  *Amaranth wrote:*   Sofern dieser (Rasperry) in diesem Jahrhundert noch ankommt.... Ich warte schon ewig! 
> 
> Tja, die Ersten werden die letzten sein, wie's scheint. Ein Bekannter aus 'ner LUG hat schon 7 Stück und bot davon beim letzten Treffen einige zum Verkauf an (Neu, verpackt).
> 
> Gruß, Andy.

 

Ich habe langsam die Hoffnung aufgegeben. Ich rechne nicht mit mehr mit der Lieferung und werde mich wohl neu umsehen müssen.

----------

## Randy Andy

 *Amaranth wrote:*   

> Ich habe langsam die Hoffnung aufgegeben. Ich rechne nicht mit mehr mit der Lieferung und werde mich wohl neu umsehen müssen.

 

Daher hab ich mal den Kollegen aus der LUG nach seiner letzten Bezugsquelle gefragt. Er sagt man kann dort immer nur kurzfristig bestellen wenn die Rapberry's dort als vorrätig gelistet werden, daher häufiger die Seite beobachten.

Wenn man aber einmal den Zuschlag bei der Bestellung erhalten hat, soll alles ganz schnell gehen, so erhielt er dann kurz darauf seine 5 Platinen.

Guckst Du also hier:

http://www.watterott.com/de/Raspberry-Pi-Model-B

Viel Erfolg, Andy.

@Yamakuzure: Aber das macht doch fast gar nichts   :Wink: 

----------

## forrestfunk81

 *Randy Andy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> But now, for something completely different. Mint betreffend:
> 
> Dachte immer das wär ein System das man Linux-Einsteigern empfehlen könnte. Auf was für Bugs/Probleme/instabilitäten bist du denn so gestoßen, fuchur?
> ...

 

Das dachte ich auch und hab es schon zwei Freunden empfohlen. Beide hatte unabhängig voneinander Probleme mit Updates. Bei einem war nach nem Update der XServer zerschossen, beim anderen der NetworkManager.  Beides keine unlösbaren Probleme, aber Anfänger schreckt das ab. 

Da bin ich doch froh bei Gentoo zu sein, da kann man wenigstens nachvollziehen was warum schief ging.

----------

## schmidicom

 *forrestfunk81 wrote:*   

> Da bin ich doch froh bei Gentoo zu sein, da kann man wenigstens nachvollziehen was warum schief ging.

 

Korrektur:

...da kann man meistens wenigstens nachvollziehen was warum schief ging.

Auch unter Gentoo ist nicht ausnahmslos alles immer so ganz offensichtlich wie man meinen könnte.  :Wink: 

----------

## Randy Andy

schmidicom, forrestfunk81.

Halten wir als kleinsten gemeinsamen Nenner also folgendes fest:

Wir sind froh bei Gentoo zu sein und das kann man offensichtlich ausnahmslos nachvollziehen.  :Wink: 

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *Randy Andy wrote:*   

>  *Amaranth wrote:*   Ich habe langsam die Hoffnung aufgegeben. Ich rechne nicht mit mehr mit der Lieferung und werde mich wohl neu umsehen müssen. 
> 
> Daher hab ich mal den Kollegen aus der LUG nach seiner letzten Bezugsquelle gefragt. Er sagt man kann dort immer nur kurzfristig bestellen wenn die Rapberry's dort als vorrätig gelistet werden, daher häufiger die Seite beobachten.
> 
> Wenn man aber einmal den Zuschlag bei der Bestellung erhalten hat, soll alles ganz schnell gehen, so erhielt er dann kurz darauf seine 5 Platinen.
> ...

 

Vielen Dank. Ich werde mal mein Glück versuchen  :Smile: 

LG

----------

## fuchur

Hi

 *forrestfunk81 wrote:*   

>  *Randy Andy wrote:*   
> 
> But now, for something completely different. Mint betreffend:
> 
> Dachte immer das wär ein System das man Linux-Einsteigern empfehlen könnte. Auf was für Bugs/Probleme/instabilitäten bist du denn so gestoßen, fuchur?
> ...

 

Falls es jemanden interessiert habe zuletzt einmal Opensuse installiert, und muss sagen das ich sehr überrascht war. Das ich Suse benutzt habe ist weit

über 10 Jahre her. Der Grafischen Installer von Suse im Vergleich zu Ubunt, Mind oder Fedora einfach hervorragend, davon könne sich die Vorher genannten aber mehr

als einen Scheibe von abschneiden. Am ende und noch bevor mit dem Installieren begonnen wird erscheint ein Fenster mit allen Einstellungen die man gemacht hat

die man auch anklicken und verändern kann. Und ich fand auch als etwas Fortgeschrittener Benutzer alle Einstellungsmöglichkeiten die ich mir gewünscht habe und

die Funktionieren auch, Note 2+. Scheint eigentlich so als das der Installer über 10 kontinuierlich weiter entwickelt wurde, wenn mich mein Gedächtniss nämlich nicht

täuscht schaut das Design noch so aus wie vor vielen Jahren.

Habe auch schon mehrere Stunden mit Suse "gearbeitet" sprich meine Lieblingsprogramme genutzt und muss sagen von der Stabilität auch Top, kein abstürze usw.

Was ich eigentlich mitteilen wollte, wenn es ein Linux für Anfänger gibt da ist das für mich eigentlich Suse. Installer alles drin und durchdacht, und vor allen dingen auch 

eine Stabilität bei den Programmen wie ich sie bei Linux gewöhnt bin und die auch für mich eigentlich immer die Stärken von Linux wahren. Genau wahren, seit Ubuntu

und Ablegern sowie in den letzten Jahren auch Fedora ist die Stabilität bei diesen Dist mehr als mangelhaft, und gerade Neulingen kriegen den Eindruck das das die

Regel bei Linux ist. Bin von Suse so positiv überrascht worden das ich nachdem ich es in den nächsten Wochen eingerichtet habe, dann nach ca. 15 Jahren mein

Redhat/Fedora ersetzen wird. Obwohl ich eigentlich dafür bekannt bin das ich nie etwas zu meckern habe wollte ich das mit Suse aber trotzdem mal positiv 

hervorheben.

MfG

----------

